# Moving to 4K



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Based on budget, is it too early to jump on the 4K bandwagon? I looked at 4K disc players and they seem prohibitively expensive at the moment, relatively much more than their display counterparts. Until my Yammy dies (I suspect I'll kick the bucket before it does) I can't justify purchasing a new AVR to support 4K pass through. I'm just looking ahead to see how I'm going to evolve my systems. Would it be better to wait a few years before jumping in?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I'd say if you're trying to maximize your bang for buck then yes. The players are still expensive as well as the 4K displays (HDR/WCG). Many will say you can't see a difference but that's simply not true. High Dynamic Range and Wide Color Gamut displays really enhance the viewing experience. If you choose to be an early adopter of technology you will pay a premium. Everyone's priorities are different and it's up to you. I've made the transition and to me well worth it.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Just to add (to Jeff's statement), the cheaper 4K UHD players are showing some deficiencies as compared to the Panasonic player. I'm 99% sure the forthcoming OPPO player will match the Panasonic in the performance category...so you're probably looking at a minimum invest of $500 for a player at this point.

What kind of TV are running right now?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

That's my only regret is my Samsung was the only player available at the time. While I'm fine with it as a player the build quality was lacking for $400. It will be the first thing replaced. What deficiencies have been discovered Todd?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I've not used it, myself, but have had two different conversations with industry folk and the take home was that the Samsung's chip performance is middling. Again, only what I've heard. No idea if there's any reason that would simply be rumor.

There are certainly important activities that can define picture quality...The chip set is charged with chroma upsampling (information on a disc is encoded in a YCbCr 4:2:0 color space and must be upsampled to 4:4:4) and chroma alignment (upsampled chroma data must align properly with the luma data or else you can get color artifacts/fuzziness). There's also some mathematical color space conversions that need to be performed in addition to video processing (HDR, contrast, color, etc).

That's about the extent of my knowledge... wish I could dig super deep for you!

At the end of the day, the most important factor is what your eye sees. If it looks good to you, roll with it. No reason not too! And I'm certainly not trying to paint Samsung in a bad way - I have no personal experience with the player itself.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

We might need to do some poking around the net to see if we can find any technical evaluations of performance.... I'd always been told that Blu-ray video performance from player to player was practically the same... but it's looking like 4K discs need a bit more precision?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I wish I had another player to compare it to but I don't. I'm still deciding which player I'll be replacing it with. I was really leaning toward the PS4K but from what I've read that flopped. Thought I might just go with the Panasonic and then Oppo's entry gives me pause. The good thing is I don't have to rush so I'll sit back and wait for a champ to be crowned.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The New PSK4 doesn't have 4K UHD disc playback... the new Sony player (which I believe will be priced more than the Panasonic) is due later this year / early next year.

I'll see if I can find a source for solid technical reviews...


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok, thanks Todd.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Here's a good one: http://www.homecinemachoice.com/news/article/samsung-ubd-k8500-review-uhd-blu-ray/23733

Sounds like omissions for the audio enthusiast are most noteworthy... some notes on video differences, but they may not be a huge difference to most eyes...

http://www.homecinemachoice.com/news/article/samsung-ubd-k8500-review-uhd-blu-ray/23733


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Honestly I've been perfectly happy with most material I've played in the Samsung. My biggest gripe is the build quality as it looks and feels like a $50 player. If the A/V experience can be improved by a higher quality player I wouldn't know because I have nothing to judge it by. When these newer players start hitting the market and the reviews tout them as hands down better than the Samsung well that's when the itch will hit. :grin2:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I agree with your approach 1000%.

It's good to have all the information... I do believe the processors that the more expensive models have probably outperform... the question is: how does that translate into real world, real eye, experience. Right?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes sir! :T


----------



## Mrhookup1234 (Dec 10, 2016)

Remember that a new technology can not survive without software (4K Blu Ray). Considering the fact that there are only about discs on the market right now, and the prices are about $30.00 +. Not much to get excited about. Once OPPO releases their 4K UHD player, it will be a game changer. Otherwise, your option is to just let your player try to upscale it the best it can. There will be no broadcast 4K for quite some time.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For me its still to early to go 4K. I want a good 4K projector that is priced right at around $3000 before I will dive into it. Just like the early bluray and HDDVD players were pricy and full of glitches (less in the HDDVD ones) 4K still has some bugs to work out.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Mrhookup1234 said:


> Remember that a new technology can not survive without software (4K Blu Ray). Considering the fact that there are only about discs on the market right now, and the prices are about $30.00 +. Not much to get excited about. Once OPPO releases their 4K UHD player, it will be a game changer. Otherwise, your option is to just let your player try to upscale it the best it can. There will be no broadcast 4K for quite some time.


OPPO has officially announced its 4K player, today (actually happened about 40 min ago). I'm publishing a piece on it in about 20 min. Price is $549...both HDR10 and (eventually Dolby Vision) support. Great audio specs.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Here's the link to info on OPPO's new player: 

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ailability-its-new-udp-203-4k-uhd-player.html


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Todd Anderson said:


> Here's the link to info on OPPO's new player:
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ailability-its-new-udp-203-4k-uhd-player.html


 Really getting the itch on the Oppo. I'm just not sure I'll see or hear a difference from the Samsung I've already dropped $400 on. I've always wanted an Oppo in my setup though so I'll probably pull the trigger. You only live once right?


----------

